# Jacket/Pants ALL black?



## Guest

tell people your on that bryan fox steez son.

throw in a nitro board and a black badanna and people may get you guys confused.


anddd unless your riding through an ocean or a shit load of rain or super heavy snow i dont think your gonna notice a difference with a 25k vs. a 15k. and idk shit about gore-tex.


----------



## Guest

all black = HOT:thumbsup:

but that's just MY opinion.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the feedback...yea was a little hesitant at first but then realized I don't give a shit what someone thinks..all black is my style and personally I think it looks sick as fuck. And for the 25K/15K I meant 25K waterproof/15K breathability jacket vs gore-tex jacket


----------



## Guest

Well, you might be mistaken for a first time boarder or something. Most newbies buy the cheap black snowpants from Walmart :laugh: (Not that I have anything against that, just going by what I often see)

The pattern on the jacket looks nice. 

Have you looked at maybe black/red color combos or black/blue? Still dark, but with a splash of color to mix things up a bit 

But yeah, most important is that you go with what you like!


----------



## Guest

Yea I've thought about getting red pants, but since I haven't ever worn that not sure how I'd look in it and if I'd like it..and yea I can see I'd be mistaken for a newbie but don't really care cus I'm sure they're steezed out but would break their legs if they tried a backside 3 haha. I also hope people who actually know their stuff would be able to tell the difference between a K-mart jacket and special blend hah.


----------



## Guest

olenderc said:


> thanks for the feedback...yea was a little hesitant at first but then realized I don't give a shit what someone thinks..all black is my style and personally I think it looks sick as fuck. And for the 25K/15K I meant 25K waterproof/15K breathability jacket vs gore-tex jacket


well shit man i still dont know anything about gore tex but 25/15 is damn near waterpark ready. i dont think gore tex or really much of anything is gonna be better then that. depending on what your planning on riding and where that may be too heavy.


----------



## Guest

yea i figure 25K will be waterproof enough..since gore-tex is only 30k..whats 5k..


----------



## Guest

well if your talking the difference between a 10k and a 5k i think its fairly noticeable but it all depends man. im pretty sure youll be fine unless you shred heavy pow in super snowy conditions every time you ride. but even then 
I doubt you'll notice the difference.


----------



## Guest

why don't you just order a few different sets and return the ones you don't like? That way, you can see the way the different colors really look on you.


----------



## sedition

See my sig file.


----------



## Guest

haha i'll be the one in the front with all the haters trailing behind


----------



## Guest

I see a lot of new riders decked out in black.


----------



## Guest

not that I care but is everyone gonna assume I'm a new rider if I'm decked out in black? haha


----------



## Guest

if i saw a rider decked out in all black riding a nitro board i would think it was bryan fox. 



beacause he always wears ll black.


----------



## sizzle

olenderc said:


> Would true black snowboard pants with a Special Blend Autograph or Signature jacket in (pattern black fader flag) be too much black...I know its all about wearing what you want and it doesn't really bother me, but I'm just curious to what some think (I prefer to be decked out in all black..thats just my style)..also quick question regarding weatherproofing..would i notice any difference in 25k/15k vs gore-tex. Thanks


did you already buy that jacket? i just got it in the mail and its purple, even though its called pattern black fader flag

Special Blend Autograph Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com

in the photo it looks black but its really a muted purple


----------



## Guest

^^if thats the jacket i think htat would look cooler than black.


----------



## Guest

i rock all black, i could give a shit the way i see it is this
black absorbs heat, heat is nice while snowboarding.. as far as gore tex, unless you're riding in a really wet environment i find it unnecessary.. 
you can look super stylish wearing blcak lol lol









its whatever who cares what ya wear? so long as you're warm n dry and having a blast.


----------



## Guest

i have 
black helmet
black goggles with silver glasses
black gloves
checkered jacket with black , white and grey
black baggy pants
black boots
black board

being black is just cool


----------



## sedition

Black is the color of doom. It's the only color to wear. 

Plus, there is this:
_
Well, you wonder why I always dress in black,
Why you never see bright colors on my back,
And why does my appearance seem to have a somber tone.
Well, there's a reason for the things that I have on.

I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down,
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town,
I wear it for the prisoner who has long paid for his crime,
But is there because he's a victim of the times.

I wear the black for those who never read,
Or listened to the words that Jesus said,
About the road to happiness through love and charity,
Why, you'd think He's talking straight to you and me.

Well, we're doin' mighty fine, I do suppose,
In our streak of lightnin' cars and fancy clothes,
But just so we're reminded of the ones who are held back,
Up front there ought 'a be a Man In Black.

I wear it for the sick and lonely old,
For the reckless ones whose bad trip left them cold,
I wear the black in mournin' for the lives that could have been,
Each week we lose a hundred fine young men.

And, I wear it for the thousands who have died,
Believen' that the Lord was on their side,
I wear it for another hundred thousand who have died,
Believen' that we all were on their side.

Well, there's things that never will be right I know,
And things need changin' everywhere you go,
But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right,
You'll never see me wear a suit of white.

Ah, I'd love to wear a rainbow every day,
And tell the world that everything's OK,
But I'll try to carry off a little darkness on my back,
'Till things are brighter, I'm the Man In Black._

-The Man in Black | Johnny Cash


----------



## Guest

no I haven't ordered the jacket yet, but its actually purple? wtf..thats lame as fuck..picture is mad deceiving..well there goes a wasted 2 days of looking for a nice jacket


----------



## Guest

In that case I might get this one.. Special Blend Signature Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com but I really liked the style of the other one..I don't know if I can let myself go this plain though, however, its only 150 and the closest thing to gore-tex without paying 400 bucks


----------



## Flick Montana

Nothing wrong with all black. I used to wear all black. Pants, jacket, black UA hood, black board and bindings. I had orange mirror goggles and red/yellow boots, though.


----------



## sizzle

backcountry must have gotten a lot of complaints/returns because of the deceiving image, i see they updated it today to show how purple it really is


----------



## Guest

nah they haven't updated anything..if you clicked the link in my post, thats the special blend signature (not autograph) with the same color spec, probably what it looks in real life..i decided to go with that color anyway, gonna see how i like it when it gets here, if its not too bright a purple i think it'll be a sick color, plus purple = color of royalty


----------



## sizzle

it's not a bright purple at all, it's sort of a greyish purple, not really even as light as the image on the site

as for the autograph jacket, this is what i saw as the image when i purchased it:


----------



## Triple8Sol

All black looks stupid imo.


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> All black looks stupid imo.


you look stupid. :dunno:


----------



## SFshredder

I just got a bunch of new boarding gear for Christmas, and I'll be wearing all black this season. I look like a ninja.


----------



## cashmoney13

^^^Same here, got new pants, jacket, gloves, and helmet, all are black so I'll be rocking the nija look as well.


----------



## sedition

cashmoney13 said:


> ...I'll be rocking the nija look as well.


Ninja is so 2008. I'm rocking the SWAT look for '09. I think the guns will help a lot in clearing out lift lines. Gangsta wannabe park rats aint seen nothing till the SWAT team moves in for the kill.


----------



## Guest

All black looks quite good, but like someone said it doesn't hurt to add another color in it. Last year believe it or not I wore a purple sweatshirt under my coat and sometimes alone. And this year i have a Brown jacket. It goes well with my orange DK board.


----------



## Guest

All black is pretty cool imo.

I saw an all white dude the other day, they were almost invisible in the snow! Snow-ninja?


----------



## Guest

I think the last time I wore all black someone called me either emo or goth and I was like "Uhm no! I use solar power, kid... "I COULD ruin the enviornment and put a damn generator in my jacket to warm myself, but NOPE. I use the sun."


----------



## Rip and Ship

I just bought some new pants there were black, so I'll be riding dirty with the black on black with white helmet/goggles.


----------



## Guest

haha love seeing this thread still near the top..yea now i'm rockin my special blend autograph black fader flagg (aka muted purple) with my black special blend division pants (that happen to now have a small scuff on the knee from catching my edge on a poorly constructed box )


----------



## Guest

very cool in black! thanks for those!

__________________________________
tuxedo for prom


----------



## Triple8Sol

olenderc said:


> you look stupid. :dunno:


imo = in my opinion, meaning don't get all butthurt and resort to personal attacks.

Your response shows that you're what, exactly?


----------



## Guest

all blacked out- mask is key! im thinking about wearing a crazy mask...guerrila...dog...any ideas??


----------



## Suburban Blend

I'm rocking a Special Blend Lifty RLS and rain has not been an issue with their DWR Coating.
I just got a black Smith Holt helmet and Dakine Black Titan Mitts so Black is back.

but a splash of color with a hoodie works...No?


----------



## sedition

RCstyle7 said:


> all blacked out- mask is key! im thinking about wearing a crazy mask...guerrila...dog...any ideas??


I've got a pretty fun twist on the face mask that I break out once in awhile. Would be perfect for someone wearing all back. I'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## sedition

sedition said:


> I'll post a pic of it later.


Posted.


----------



## paulperroni

I dont care what people think... ALL BLACK was, is, and will always be cool!


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Posted.


thats perfect!!


----------



## sedition

RCstyle7 said:


> thats perfect!!


Hah. Thanks. It only comes out a few times each season.


----------

